# brown on plants and dead coral.



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

Well all the plants I have in the tank are looking pretty bad. They are no longer bright green, they seem do be doing very poorly and have blackish brown discoloring all over. I've also noticed this with the dead coral set ups I have in the tank is that they have been coated with the same blackish brown stuff. Could that be algae? Or can it be from the high levels of ammonia, nitrite or nitrates?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

What plants, what size tank, and how much light do you have?

The dead coral probably raised the pH pretty high, but I'm guessing you may not have enough light (since they are browning..).


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Substrate, temperature & pH might help, too.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Is this a saltwater tank?


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

YA that is what I was wanting to know. Hey Cayse what kin of fish is in your pic there? I know it is off topic but it looks cool


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Goo-Obo Gudgeon.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Kool I just looked him up and saw your post on google lol from 2006


----------



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

Well its a 20 gallon tank with gravel. the plants are Subulata, Dwarf. Thats what they look like so im pretty sure thats them. its like grass. And no its not a salt water tank, its these corals someone in my family had given me for the tank (they were already dead, and yes i boiled them all up and what not).

The pH actually lowered, and its regular stock lighting


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

The stock lighting is why your plants aren't doing well. Dwarf Sag is a medium-ish light plant, meaning you'll want around 40 watts over the tank for it to thrive. I'd look at getting a new light fixture or choose plants that will work in your lighting.


----------



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ill take the new lighting. I dont want to get rid of these nice looking plants. Im probably going to stock the tank with a lil more of them as well. Will me getting better light bring them back to life?


----------

